# swollen testicles on mice <male>



## mousemighty (Mar 5, 2009)

hi with the weather his sack my be larger due to heat, also if he s in with some females he may of been doing humpty dumpty , lol with his ladies, so ive noticed this a few times myself an was concernd , i asked my vet. if continues and you say he s got a dry spot then id go to vet , as i disscussed it with mine to be sure. hope your mouse is fine , ive a new lad im keeeping an eye on him , but my vet did say it could be some thing more seroius, but glady it was weather and him doing his normal duty


----------

